# ACG 9 string bass



## 7string (Oct 16, 2008)

After seeing the threads on other basses, I thought I'd post details of my ACG 9 string.

This is the second 9 string that has been built by AC Guitars in Moffat, Scotland, UK A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars The first was a neck-thru, this is going to be a set-neck.

Originally this was going to have every bell and whistle that could be thrown at it including MIDI capabilities. Due to a change in my recording setup, I really didn't need the MIDI thing so we dropped it.

Here are the specs:

ACG Recurve singlecut 9 string tuned F# to Bb
35" scale
24 frets
Swamp ash body with mahogany top
Maple/wenge neck
Spalted, acrylicised, bookmatched maple fingerboard
Mahogany facing and backplate to headstock
Hipshot bridge in black with piezo saddles
Hipshot Ultralite tuning keys in black
ACG pickups
ACG01-EQ filter based preamp
Additional controls: Toggle switch between bridge pickup and piezo


Here are the photos so far:

Here's the figured mahogany top:









The maple/wenge neck blank:








The swamp ash back:








Here's the spalted, acrylicised, bookmatched fingerboard. The 9 is so wide that it needs 2 boards. The chalk lines represent the edges of the fingerboard and the join will be straight down the middle.









Here's the neck blank with it's ACG brothers and sisters. No prizes for guessing which one is for the 9 string!










The fingerboard all slotted:









The fingerboard all fretted:










Headstock mock up with tuning keys:









Complete neck:
















The layout:









Headstock:









Body back and front:















This bass will feature the ACG-01EQ filter-based preamp. This pre has two inputs, so to have the flexibility of shaping the piezo sound there's a switch to go between the bridge pickup and the piezo. 

All going well I hope to have the finished bass before the end of the year 


POSTSCRIPT

As a customer of ACG, I must mention the amazing ACG filter-based preamp, which is the result of a collaboration between Alan Cringean of AC and John East.

The pre works in a completely different way to a regular eq as you can pick which frequencies you want to cut and boost rather than be stuck with frequencies that do not suit your style of playing or your sound. 

The AC-EQ02 is available in a few different layouts to suit different basses and has recently been fitted to Stanley Clarke's instruments. However, if you're not a jazz or jazz/fusion guy, don't worry. The ACG preamp is so flexible it can be used in whatever type of music you happen to be playing.

I've had the chance to play around with the controls of this preamp and as a player that hates onboard eq I was mightily impressed with the unit. If you just want to fine-tune your sound or change it radically then this pre will do it. You do need to spend some time with it to get around the controls and to get the best from it, but it's time well spent.

More info on the ACG pre and ACG instruments can be found at A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars


----------



## Brendan G (Oct 16, 2008)

Tis amazing looking!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 17, 2008)

THAT... LOOKS... GREAT!

i love the freatboard, especially!

final pics are required!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 17, 2008)

that neck board looks lush 
will be the sex when tis finished


----------



## Apophis (Oct 17, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## 7string (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!

The fingerboard is acrylicised, a process which allows wood which is not usually suitable for fingerboards to be used. Without that, I wouldn't be able to have a spalted maple 'board as the wood is just too brittle. You could even use the acrylicised 'boards on a fretless and they'd be fine.

ACG have used a few acrylicised fingerboards already. They look great and really complement the rest of the instrument. There's a Gallery at the ACG website where you can see instruments that are finished as well as the progress pics of every build A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars


----------



## 7string (Nov 3, 2008)

The neck and body are now joined. Cavities have been routed as well.

This instrument is really looking very cool indeed. OK, it's a big instrument, but nothing looks too big or too small. Still a lot of work to go, but it's lookin' sharp !!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 3, 2008)

That top looks like sex. This is the kinda bass I'd have built if/when I got custom, just way over the top, has EVERYTHING type.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2008)

That looks amazing.


----------



## Neil (Nov 8, 2008)

I watch ACGs build thread over at PG and his stuff is funking incredible, its so good!


----------



## 7string (Nov 9, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1263980 said:


> That top looks like sex. This is the kinda bass I'd have built if/when I got custom, just way over the top, has EVERYTHING type.


 
Believe it or not, it was going to be more OTT than it is.

The original spec included MIDI as well, but I since got Cubase and a MIDI keyboard so I really didn't need it. It has been a really cool experience working on the spec for this bass with Alan. I've thrown a lot of ideas his way and we've managed to spec an instrument which has a lot of tonal options (with the piezo in the bridge), but has controls which are easy to use 'on the fly'.

Needless to say I'm really looking forward to playing it for the first time.


----------



## 7string (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's the latest progress pic of the ACG9. With the bass nearing completion, the excitement is definately building!!

With the bridge and pickups in place, you can really see how the finished bass will look.


----------



## somn (Nov 15, 2008)

ohhh yeah man sick bass i like the look of it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 15, 2008)

Very nice man, once you get it will you be posting clips? Because i really want to heard that.


----------



## 7string (Nov 25, 2008)

Things are coming on apace at AC Guitars.

To be honest, I forgot to post these previous pics. The rout below the bridge is for the wires which run from the piezo saddles in the bridge to the control cavity. This rout prevents the wiring from being squashed by the Hipshot bridge itself.

















These pics came in today! The pickup routs and the carve of the neck/body join are now complete.














I really can't wait to get my hands on this extended range bass. Just looks awesome.


----------



## 7string (Dec 18, 2008)

Went down to ACG HQ today for 2 reasons. 1. To see how the 9 was getting on and 2. to meet up with another ACG customer to swap my cash for his Dean Rhapsody 12 string.

The 9 is in the process of being lacquered and sanded, but even at this stage it looks the proverbial million bucks. The mahogany top has really come to life with colours ranging from really dark brown to subtle orangey shades. The mahogany headstock is looking equally great with the defined 'v' shape to the grain and again the real variation in colour. The wenge backplate mirrors the wenge in the neck and in the neck joint itself. The whole thing is just show-stoppingly great.

So why no photos? Well, the bass is near completion and after seeing it, I'd rather keep it under wraps until it's properly finished and ready to be unveiled. This is definately one to keep your eye on early in 2009.

In 2 words. *IT'S AWESOME*


----------



## Crucified (Dec 29, 2008)

it updates it's thread or it gets the hose again.


----------



## 7string (Jan 29, 2009)

I collected this bass from Alan of AC Guitars at lunchtime and it is absolutely awesome.

The mahogany top has the great 'v' figuring and the bookmatched, acrylised, spalted maple fingerboard is amazing to look at and super-smooth to play. The 'v' shaped grain is also on the headstock and the black hardware completes the look.

This ERB is no lightweight at just under 12lbs, but it's still light compared to my 14lb Conklin GT7.

On the back is swamp ash, with a wenge plate accenting the body/neck join. The maple and wenge neck leads to a wenge backplate on the headstock, giving a different look from the front. Back on the front of the body are the controls for the ACG EQ-01 preamp, series/parallel switches for each pickup, low battery indicator and a selector between the bridge pickup and piezo elements in the bridge.

This ERB plays exceptionally well. The action is low and the low profile of the neck enhances the playing experience.

I've only really have the chance to dabble with the bass so far, but it's serious fun. 'Regular' bass lines sound really round and full and notes further up the scale have a timbre all of their own. It doesn't sound like an electric guitar because of the scale length.











































Keep the debate for/against ERB's for another day, this is a beautifully sculptured ERB. The ingredients of design and materials have been blended to create something incredibly special indeed. Something unmistakably ACG.


Huge thanks go to Alan at ACG for fielding all my (sometimes very strange) ideas for this bass and for creating an amazing instrument.
Extended thanks also go to Larry at Gallery Hardwoods for supplying the woods and fingerboard for this project.

All things ACG can be found at A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 29, 2009)

That's a mighty fine lookin' bass!


----------



## Durero (Jan 29, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 30, 2009)

Very, very pretty, 7string! Thank you for posting all of the info on this beastie!

Are the piezo's Hipshots or are they someone else's? Graphtec?

Also, A.C. Guitars had your instrument on their site, too: A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars


----------



## voiceguitar (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW-WA-WEE-WA!


----------



## whisper (Jan 31, 2009)

my god, the fretboard is unreal.


----------



## 7string (Jan 31, 2009)

Acrylicised fretboards can be stunning. The first one I ever saw was like a landscape painting with mountains in the distance. They're great to play as well.




phaeded0ut said:


> Very, very pretty, 7string! Thank you for posting all of the info on this beastie!
> 
> Are the piezo's Hipshots or are they someone else's? Graphtec?
> 
> Also, A.C. Guitars had your instrument on their site, too: A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars



Thanks, *phaeded0ut*.

We did initially look at Graphtec, but Hipshot produce a 9 string piezo loaded bridge which saved the hassle of retrofitting piezo saddles into an existing bridge. The signal runs into the ACG filter-based preamp where the tone can be adjusted to suit. ACGs are one of the only bass makers who have a piezo/filter preamp mix.

To find out if it would work, ACG made a 4 string fretless prototype with the piezo bridge and magnetic pickups. I went down to the workshop to play it and it sounded amazing. As a result, the piezo bridge has become an option on ACG basses and has been taken up by customers already.

ACG run the progress pics in the "Gallery" part of the website so everyone can see the basses being built. I was pleased that the progress pics were always sent to me first, then put on the site some hours later. Saves checking the website eagerly looking for progress on the bass.

For those outside the UK, ACG have orders from Europe and the USA. With the exchange rate of the British Pound hitting a 25 year low last week, it's making ACG basses even better value for money.

A.C. Guitars - Hand Crafted Basses & Guitars


----------

